# Sig P6 short trigger help



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone replaced their original trigger with the p225 short trigger? And if so, how complicated is the procedure. I can assemble/disassemble but I'm no gunsmith. I have medium size hands and I hope the shorter trigger will help control trigger pull. The trigger is $30.00, black. All help from the gun guru's is greatly appreciated! Thanks,K.C.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Have not done any mods. to mine but have been considering the spring kit . I have a shop close by w/a gunsmith so if the short trigger helps when and if you do it let me know I may change mine also when I get the springs done.:smt1099*


----------

